# Lure Course



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Love the action shots. Both poodles looked like they were having fun.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

That looks like UKC's Precision Coursing Steeplechase? You can check on the UKC website for events. Precision Coursing Events | United Kennel Club (UKC)


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

So fun...congrats on finding a new sport to play with your dogs!


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

The company that was there is called DogLoversDays Lure Coursing. I looked them up. They travel around to pet events and set up sample courses. You can also hire them for events and such. Pretty neat.

I also looked up getting our own lure course for the backyard but holy COW are they expensive! The cheapest i found was like $500. No thank you, can't afford that. I'm bringing Lim to get an eval with the trainer who helped us through puppy preschool and puppy classes (in regards to the barking/growling) and i'll ask her if they do it or know someone who does. 

My boss brought one of her dogs (a pit mix) the day after we went. She chased the lure for two laps then she started running the OPPOSITE direction so she could intercept it. SMART dog lmao.


----------



## SandyTopknot (8 mo ago)

To find AKC CAT (Coursing Aptitude Test) and FastCAT events near you, go to the AKC website event search page here - American Kennel Club - Event Search
Click on "Performance Events"
Click on Coursing Ability Test and FastCAT
Click each state you might be willing to travel to for an event.
Adjust the date range that you want to see
Click "Retrieve Events"

You'll end up with a lot of results because most clubs host two trials a day for three or four days. When you see something you're interested to know more about and maybe enter, you can click on the link for the premium list, which will include all of the event details, including how to enter, or you can "favorite" the event to make it easy to find later.

Have fun...my dogs love FastCAT!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Great that Lim &Dub have found some new fun. Hope you will find some events for them.


----------



## Jkpoodle (Dec 14, 2021)

I have lately gotten interested in doing this with Ginger because she loves to run. She's very fast too. Always wanted to show her but she decided that she was going to be a GSD instead of a Poodle just to spite me. That was the end of GInger's show career. Is it very hard to train them to follow the lure?


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

Ooo this is exciting! That’s the lure course that will be at Woofapalooza tomorrow! Can’t wait to see how Mojo does. Is there any kind of prep involved, or do you just let set’em up and watch’em run? And how did you get those great photos of Dublin and Limerick?


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

The course was all set up and ready for us. All we had to do was walk in the ring (they had it set up so the course was fenced in) and the guy would hit the button to bring the flag around. As soon as the dog saw it and showed interest we let go and hopefully the dog chased the flag. 

Some dogs had no interest in it. The owners would even walk with them around the ring, trying to get them to chase the little flag. Other dogs, like Limerick, saw the little flag dart away and were hooked instantly. I had a pretty good idea that Lim would love it. He loves the flirt pole and chasing things. I was on the fence about Dublin, because he's not as crazy about chasing - he got excited when Lim took his turn but i couldn't tell... did he want to chase the flag, or chase Limerick?! He wasn't quite as fast or hooked as his brother, but he did it and i think he had fun.

They had a photographer there with a big camera and set up to get the photos. It... was a little gimmicky, i'll be honest, because you had to pay.... both to try the course and to purchase the photo/s (1 photo print, two prints and digital, all three prints and digital). It was the only thing i spent money on there.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

TK9NY said:


> The course was all set up and ready for us. All we had to do was walk in the ring (they had it set up so the course was fenced in) and the guy would hit the button to bring the flag around. As soon as the dog saw it and showed interest we let go and hopefully the dog chased the flag.
> 
> Some dogs had no interest in it. The owners would even walk with them around the ring, trying to get them to chase the little flag. Other dogs, like Limerick, saw the little flag dart away and were hooked instantly. I had a pretty good idea that Lim would love it. He loves the flirt pole and chasing things. I was on the fence about Dublin, because he's not as crazy about chasing - he got excited when Lim took his turn but i couldn't tell... did he want to chase the flag, or chase Limerick?! He wasn't quite as fast or hooked as his brother, but he did it and i think he had fun.
> 
> They had a photographer there with a big camera and set up to get the photos. It... was a little gimmicky, i'll be honest, because you had to pay.... both to try the course and to purchase the photo/s (1 photo print, two prints and digital, all three prints and digital). It was the only thing i spent money on there.


In looking back on this you'll know that was the best thing you could have bought there! Cherish the memories! Even the fresh ones😁.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I have had dogs that loved lure coursing and one dog who thought it was just boring (a male whippet whose sister was a top notch courser!). Many years ago the sighthound folks set up a coursing display at a dog show and invited anyone interested to try it. The funniest entrant was a Pomeranian! That tiny ball of fluff was thrilled that he could chase something! I currently have a mini poodle who would like it - I'll have to check with our sighthound club to see if she can try it out this fall when it is cooler.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Jkpoodle said:


> Is it very hard to train them to follow the lure?


Elroy's never got the chance to try yet, but with the way he chases the flirt pole lure, it almost seems innate! I'm pretty sure he'd know exactly what to do first time out!


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

It was so much fun! Thanks @TK9NY for the info. It was just as you described. The person operating the lure was being trained on the spot so it wasn’t perfect, but once Mojo caught sight of the lure, off he went! I paid for the photos, of course. They must make a fortune!


----------

